# Free Camping



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Morning to Everyone.

Anyone know of a good free camping area off the M5 heading to Cornwall ?

Cheers

Dave & Jan 
 :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Dave
Depends on how far you want to go on the A30. I know of a good place about 8 miles before Bodmin

Phill


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Phil


Yes that sounds good. PM me details please

cheers

Dave


----------

